# ferels?



## PetCrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

Are ferals cats that are just strays? Or does it mean stray cats that are really nasty (just like a wildcat or bobcat or something)?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stray cats are those that have had homes, and have been socialized. Feral cats are those who were born in the wild, have not been socialized, and are very wary of human beings. They can be tamed, with patience and love. 

The kittens you're getting will be fine. Even the kittens of feral cats, if handled and used to human beings, should be easily socialized. The more they get used to being talked to and petted, the better. 

As for strays, sadly, many cats get lost or an irresponsible owner wanders them.  There are organizatiions that help. There are a few listed at the top of this page for the UK. Please contact the Humane Society or SPCA and see if they can help. If you find organizations, please let me know, and I'll add them. There are other organizations listed at the top of the forum, Cat Chat. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

feral cats are not nasty alley cats. Quite the opposite. They are cats that were either born outside away from people or has been on his own for so long he or she reverts to a wild state in order to survive.

A stray is a cat that has either roamed to far from home and has become lost or was sadly thrown away from a previous owner. These cats had human contact before they were 8 weeks old so are friendly towards people.


----------

